# Doing a 25 cent trigger Job



## AngeloG (Aug 26, 2012)

OK Guys
Here is what they call a 25 cent trigger job. My son a LEO and Glock armorer came over and helped me to dismantle my Glock 17. It is an easy job if you know how to turn a screw . I took a tube of Puma metal polish which was laying in the garage for 20 years and rubbed all the parts with a Qtip and a rag. The parts will be here Friday to update this trigger. Here is the list. Will see if it does the job. Right now the trigger reminds me of the cap gun I had when I was 10 years old  . Don't get mad Glock guys .
Ghost 3.5lbtrigger connector
Wolff competition spring
Safety Plunger


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

wanna do mine too?

I did the 13 cent trigger job.polished anything I could without removing parts--LOL


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I detail strip and polish the internal contacting metal parts on every Glock I purchase. I use Mother's metal polish and a Dremel with a soft felt polishing wheel. Then I install a Glock 3.5 connector (yes, the one that is now referred to as their 4.5 connector), a Wolf six competition trigger spring, and if a compact or subcompact, a full size trigger bar assembly. The trigger bar safety block also gets polished.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I detail strip and polish the internal contacting metal parts on every Glock I purchase. I use Mother's metal polish and a Dremel with a soft felt polishing wheel. Then I install a Glock 3.5 connector (yes, the one that is now referred to as their 4.5 connector), a Wolf six competition trigger spring, and if a compact or subcompact, a full size trigger bar assembly. The trigger bar safety block also gets polished.


What SouthernBoy said! I did all my glocks and it helped me. Besides I/you will learn how your gun works. I bought the book>The Complete Glock Reference Guide 4th edition. It's a must read and it'll teach you some things about your Glocks. I still use YouTube videos to remind me take down procedures on various hand guns. It's fun and give me something to fool with. jmho


----------

